# Makeup & Glow Sale



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey lovelies...

I just went to the Makeup and Glow website and they seem to be having a sale which includes some of the OCC Liptars... The colours that are on sale are only $10 at the moment, instead of  the normal $18....

The following colours are on sale:

Traffic
Uber
Melange
Safety Orange
Katricia
Plum
Vintage
Botanical
Fondue

I ordered Uber, Katricia and Melange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There are also some OCC Loose Colours and some of the Yaby Palettes on sale too...


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 8, 2009)

I've really wanted to get in there since I got the email, but can't get there until Friday. I hope there are some left! Have a major shopping list


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 8, 2009)

I am totally poor but did an order last night!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 9, 2009)

I ordered tonight too!
I got traffic & plum, and also ordered feathered & grandma (not on sale), a stainless steel palette & spatula


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 9, 2009)

I want to give a big thank you again to aussiemacluvrrr because my stuff arrived today and I am SO pleased and wouldn't have had any idea about the sale if it wasnt for her! <3


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 10, 2009)

Hehe no worries Michelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my goodies today too.. I love express post! Instant gratification! hahah


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't get in to see Rachel due to the move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sad. I really wanted the Yaby liquid foundations for this weekend. oh wells. But I just spoke to her and she answered all my questions I was going to ask her anyway (she's such a god send!), so I'll just put in an online order tomorrow. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 11, 2009)

Got my order today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to say Im not loving the new packaging for the lip tars! You get less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ New packaging?? I thought they only came in the little tubes?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 11, 2009)

My packaging was the same as the ones I got from IMATS.. typical lipgloss tube like Lancome Juicy Tubes - were they different prior to IMATS?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 11, 2009)

Old packaging 10ML





New packaging 8ML


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh wow I didn't know they changed the packaging. Mine are the same as the ones from IMATS thankfully.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ Same. Mine came in the "old" packaging.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey how are you ladies with lip tars taking your custom lip colours around with you? I ordered some of those little plastic pots from Makeup and Glow a few months ago and I put my creations into those and carry a lip brush so I can apply them. I saw those lip gloss tubes that Stila uses on Stars Makeup Haven and thought that those might be ideal for custom mixes. Let me know if any of you have come up with some other ideas!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ I use a little jar and lipbrush too, so unfortunately I cant offer any fresh ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But those SMH lip gloss pens look like a fantastic idea!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 12, 2009)

I hadn't thought about any of that haha! Thanks for the ideas <3


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Got my order today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to say Im not loving the new packaging for the lip tars! You get less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo_

 

Booo indeed! I got mine today and 3 of them were normal "big" size but 3 of them were at the smaller size!! I'm so ticked off.. The small ones were the same price as the big ones.I sent an email to them complaining about it haha... I dont want to pay the same price for less product damn it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 12, 2009)

Good on you. I'd be shitty too.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 12, 2009)

^^I dont think its really makeupandglow's fault for OCC repackaging, but I do think they should tell you which packaging your ordering!!

I got 2 older ones ($10) and 2 newer ones ($18) :'(


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 13, 2009)

just a thought could be wrong but maybe thats why only certain colours were on sale becoz they r trying to get rid of the old packaging to make way for the new? its sucks either way thou


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 21, 2009)

They have a sale on yaby e/s palettes too... i really wanna try the pearl paints one.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_They have a sale on yaby e/s palettes too... i really wanna try the pearl paints one._

 
^I have that one >_< It's amazing! You get so many colour choices and you only need a little bit of product because they spread on like butter. It's like having a palette full of Star Flash colours from Mac. Highly recommend


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh nice, i'm even more tempted now lol.... I want the freestyle palette too and the neutral palette lol... I have like $240 worth of stuff already in the shopping cart... not to mention $130 worth of stuff in ACW... Merry Christmas to me HA HA HA


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 22, 2009)

I want to get more of the Yaby palettes they are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the best of palette to start off with to see if I liked it, and I LOVE it. Must get more before the sale ends!


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't forget they are having a clearance of all the La Femme eyeshadow pots as well!  Apparently MUAs only order refills in pans, so all the pots are on sale for $5!!!!!  I'm going in there on Thursday to stock up


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ really really really want to, but have put makeup purchases on hold until the new year (gasp!! of course unless I actually need something specific for a job). With our anniverary, bills and Christmas all here at once it's a bit crazy. So envious of you right now H LOL


----------



## RachaelP (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey guys - it is me, Rachael from Makeup and Glow. After hearing about this site for so long I thought it was about time I joined so I did last night!  Thanks Hannah! Firstly, I can totally understand the confusion over the re-sized lip tars if you aren't on our Newsletter list.  We sent out a newsletter prior to the sale to say that OCC had repackaged the items that left us with a heap of old packaging so we were clearing it out at below cost price.  But if you didn't get the newsletter then you wouldn't know so I apologise if anyone was disappointed!  But knowing how a pin head amount is all that is required then I hope the 2ml less won't be too missed and you enjoy the sleek and sturdier new packaging. I can understand people left wondering why the price did not reflect less product, but I have to assume this was eaten up by the new packaging.  I'm still paying the same too, but I love the new packaging as I have had not one leaking issue with them sitting cap down on my shelf which is a relief. BUT, when I order new stock my products relfect the rise and fall of the US dollar, and my next OCC order is likely to cost me less, and therefore I can on sell it for less! So stay tuned.  In the meanwhile enjoy the sale and I look forward to be part of the forums!


----------

